# clever joke



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A London lawyer and a Yorkshireman are sitting next to each other on a 
long flight to Leeds .

The lawyer is thinking that Yorkshiremen are all 'cloth cap and clogs' 
and that he can fool them easily...

So the lawyer asks if the Yorkshireman would like to play a fun game. 
The Yorkshireman is tired and just wants to take a nap. He politely

declines and tries to catch a few winks. The lawyer 
persists and says that the game is a lot of fun.

"I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me 
only £5; you ask me one, and if I don't know the answer, I
Will pay you £500.'


As may be expected, this catches the Yorkshireman's attention and to 
keep the lawyer quiet, he agrees to play the game.

The lawyer asks the first question. 'What's the distance from The 
Earth to the moon?'

The Yorkshireman doesn't say a word, reaches in his pocket, pulls out 
a five-pound note, and hands it to the lawyer.

Now, it's the Yorkshireman's turn. He asks the lawyer, 'What goes up a 
hill with three legs, and comes down with four?'

The lawyer uses his laptop, searches all the references he knows. He 
uses the air-phone; he searches the Net and even the
British Library.

He sends e-mails to all the smart friends he knows, all to no avail. 
After over an hour of searching, he finally gives up.

He wakes up the Yorkshireman and hands him £500. The Yorkshireman 
pockets the £500 and goes straight back to sleep.

The lawyer is going crazy not knowing the answer. He wakes the 
Yorkshireman up and asks, 'Well! What goes up a hill with
three legs and comes down with four?'

The Yorkshireman reaches in his pocket, hands the lawyer £5 and goes 
back to sleep. 


Don't mess with us Yorkshiremen; we only talk different!!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
Sounds like your one proud Yorkshireman Kev.

I,m from Ponty 13 miles from you originally, but now live in county durham, still get down a bit to see family etc.

Do miss the accent though living round here.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I aspire to be a Yorkshireman, but alas I'm from Derbyshire, I have adopted Yorkshire though, Gods county.

Kev.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't they squeak when they walk ?

Loddy :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

loddy said:


> Don't they squeak when they walk ?
> 
> Loddy :lol:


only when we go darn sarf.

Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Its too deep for shandy drinkers!.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Took me a while to work that out,

How far have you to go to get down south ?

Loddy


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Whats the difference between a Yorkshireman and a Scotsman?

Graham


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

What a brilliant joke. 

My parents are both from Yorkshire and i was born here too. So i'm assuming i'm 100%.

On that basis, i'd like to hereby state.... That Kev.... is also 100% a Yorkshireman. Welcome aboard Kev... and remember...

... a day out of Yorkshire, is a day wasted !!! But i'm sure you already knew that. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

zappy61 said:


> Whats the difference between a Yorkshireman and a Scotsman?
> 
> Graham


A Yorkshireman is only a jock with his pockets sown up.

However, I've been met with nothing but generosity from both Yorkshireman and the Scots.

Well OK one or two tight 4rses, but you always get a few regardless of locality.

Kev.


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats the difference between a Yorkshireman and a Scotsman?
> ...


 hooooooooo realy duckie i wouldn,t know/


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yorkshire born and bred and very proud of my roots. 

Born in Brid
Wed in Brid 
And will be dead in Brid (well ashes going over Filey Brigg but winds always blowing that way)  

Thanks for that, sent it to lots of my friends who will appreciate it. 

Mandy


----------

